# Brown Sugar Shortbread (for Honeybee)



## Alix (Nov 3, 2004)

1 lb butter
1 cup brown sugar
4 cups flour

Blend well together until pasty consistency. Spread on a cookie sheet. Bake at 325 for 15-20 minutes until just turning golden around the edges and center is starting to look dry. Sprinkle with chocolate chips, let soften and smear around as an icing.

If you want to be fancy, and you want to keep your kids occupied for a while, take a fork and (before you bake the shortbread) prick the dough so that it has domino sized tiles on it. Then take chocolate chips and use them for the dots on the dominos. Don't shove them into the dough too far. Just til they stick. This takes a long time but it looks really neat, and the kids love it. Then just bake as usual.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Alix for posting the recipe.


----------



## QSis (Dec 22, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> 1 lb butter
> 1 cup brown sugar
> 4 cups flour
> 
> ...


 
I just made a double batch of this!  WOW!  Three or four ingredients, so quick, so easy and absolutely delicious!

I drizzled melted chocolate over the baked cookies, after I'd cut them into bars,  but next time, I'm going to leave one batch just plain.  The chocolate is great, but I like it without, too.

Thanks, Alix!

Lee


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2006)

You are very welcome. This is a favorite in our house too. Its perfect with a cup of tea or coffee while you mellow out.


----------

